# good dubstep playlists?



## high|hgih (Nov 21, 2010)

I never really got into dubstep until now and holy shit, I just wanna blast this all day and just have a lot of it so I never hear the same song twice!

Does anyone have some badass playlist on a torrent or something that will last for awhile, ad is super heavy ad full sounding like all the other songs??


----------



## growerofthesacrednettle (Nov 21, 2010)

caspa ft mr hudson love never dies, pretty sweet


----------



## high|hgih (Nov 21, 2010)

I found one by excision that is pretty kick ass, its an hour long here,

[video=youtube;OrsDfQ-qmjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrsDfQ-qmjs[/video]

theres like 6 parts, but I downloaded the whole thing and its killin me :/
Ever since that blunt cruise last night, dubstep has been kick ass! lol I hope it doesn't get old quick


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you checked out Pandora? They have some kick-ass playlists for us dubheads


----------

